# introducing new frog



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

hello! I have a bit of a newbie question..

a little background info:
i currently have a female azureus in her own tank, eating well, fat and happy.
our 29 gallon long build is almost complete.. should be done this weekend.
I am expecting a male azureus to arrive mid-week.
We will be quarantining him for a bit and plan to have fecals done on both frogs.
It will only be the pair of azureus.. no groups or trios.

Assuming all fecals are clean, what would be the best introduction process for adding both the female and male frogs into the new 29 gallon tank when they are ready?
We are a bit concerned about the female being aggressive toward her new friend, as she had to be separated at a young age from her previous tank mates due to aggression. 

Any suggestions or ideas would be greatly, greatly appreciated!
Thanks!

Mallory


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've always seen less stressful outcomes from letting a male get established first. I think this would be a good idea especially if that male will be a new arrival and is already kind of moody from the travel. 

Tommy


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

cant wait to get the little guy, jdooley!

So after quarantining for a bit we should put the male in the permanent tank first? 
This will be my first introduction.. so i want to do it right!

Thanks 
Mallory


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well if you're getting fecals done, I'd assume as soon as you got clean results it'd be fine to put him in the tank....then let him get completely comfortable (maybe 1-2 weeks depending on his behavoir)...and then introduce the female.

NOTE: This is what I would do based on my experiences, not what I'm saying _*has*_ to done.


.


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

that definitely sounds like a safe bet.. 

the female is about 7 months ootw, but a pretty decent size.









Thanks!
Mallory


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I wouldn't go about trying to breed them until both are at least 12 months oow. And if that frog is 7 months old, it might not be a female. as I mentioned in another one of your threads, she's a tad bit too young to be sure. she does have large toe pads.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

Like the others have said. Wait until the female is at least 14 months. Judging by the picture you female looks slightly bigger than my 5 month old froglets. An adult Azureus is about 2-3 times larger than a 5 month old froglet. So technically you still have a ways to go. My proven female is just under 2 inches from head to vent. You have to remember that Azureus is a tinc. Tincs are one of the largest dart frog species. To be honest yours is still a small tinc. Your female should get around an 1 1/2" to 2". I breed a line of Azureus that has been know to get slightly larger that most other Azerues so yours may not get as big as mine.

I have to agree that the toe-pads look a little large. It could be a male.


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

I have no intentions of breeding right off the bat, i know she is still very immature. but my main question was, would it still be okay to house them in the same tank before she is sexually mature?

*hopefully "she" is actually a she! 

thanks for all the input 
Mallory


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't actually know. It might be OK. As stated above, a 7 month old froglet is a lot smaller then a sexually mature adult. If you do see any aggression, your gonna want to separate them immediately. Make sure both are eating, because if one is skinny and shy, it might be due to aggression you do not see.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 6, 2011)

I housed my pair together as they matured. We got them at a show with no intentions of breeding them. Then after about a year and a half they started laying clutches and I now have 11 froglets with 4 more coming out of the water. 
As far as aggression went, the female would climb all over the male at feeding time. My guess is she was trying to hoard the food. I would have to place large food in front of the male when the female was not looking. After I did that for awhile the male gained some wait and he started to join the female during feeding more often. She would try to run him off, but he would ignore her and she would give up after awhile. They are very respectful of each others space now and always sleep together at night.

You might be able to get away with housing both of yours together. If you start to see aggression either separate them until the male is larger or they are sexually mature. If you decide to try and house them together, keep the humidity and temperatures lower than normal. Temps around 75 and humidity around 80 would probably be good. Higher temps and humidity trigger breeding behavior. So if you eliminate that the aggression might be nonexistent or at a minimal level. Just a thought.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I would just put them in together when the fecals come back. I usually just add in the new frogs when they come back clean. They are so young that they will adjust to each other quite quickly. The males are usually more resistant to the females aggression from what ive seen (just like real life).


----------

